# Welcome Back Goodies!



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

So it's been while for the LK around here....but since I am finding more time to get back involved...I thought I come back with a little **** for ya....Some recent pickups~! 

Tat Blacks anyone!


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

Now those look great. I haven't had one yet, but will soon. Enjoy.


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Who did you have to kill to get 2 jars of Tat Blacks!! They are an awesome smoke :dribble:


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

matt257 said:


> Who did you have to kill to get 2 jars of Tat Blacks!! They are an awesome smoke :dribble:


 Ya just gotta be the LK!


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Maduro PiPs said:


> Ya just gotta be the LK!


That will be my next wish when I blow out my birthday cake candles  :lol:


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Damn Mario you're killing me here...

Welcome back BTW!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Great pick up!! But change quick the forbidden p-word are they gonna remove the trath!! :redface:


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

those look sweet brother


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*Welcome back LK! Those black's look sweet!*


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

While you were gone the site banned the PxxN word! Nice cigars!


----------



## CigarMan Phil (Jun 9, 2008)

:dribble:Those look good:dribble:


----------



## Fishhound (Mar 14, 2007)

SVB said:


> While you were gone the site banned the PxxN word! Nice cigars!


Is there a link to a thread about this?


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Oh yeah that look great!!!


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

MOD
dont trash the thread just change the big P


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Fishhound said:


> Is there a link to a thread about this?


http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/t21016-do-not-use-the-word-p0rn-please.html


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

nice n0rp.


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

I am a MOD.. ...dont worry...I will adjust it...


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

amazing stuff
those jars are really cool looking!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Cool stuff Bro Welcome back


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

Wow 2 Jars Of The Black!,,,,dude You Rule


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

the jars are beautiful.. lol the cigars are a bonus!
now I really want them..


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

The man sure knows how to make an entrance. Welcome back Mario!


----------



## RGianelli (Jul 20, 2007)

Webmeister said:


> The man sure knows how to make an entrance. Welcome back Mario!


LOL..I was thinking the same thing..


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice pickups.. they look sweet


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Sweet Tat Black for a Snack

ahhhhhh Poetry


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

This is so strange. I stumbled across something on another forum today that I had never been to before (it's a well known forum, I just never ventured over there before). I signed up real quick and the first thread I saw was one of yours. It made me think about how long it's been since I've seen you around here. Good to see you back in black (Tatuaje black that is).


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

I'd like to try one but 2 jars,thats freakin incredible.I'm so green with envy


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Tat Blacks anyone! 

If your asking I'm accepting---I was wondering if you were on an extended vacation--I guess after the last couple of events you worked and attended you probably needed some time with the twins--- 

Nice pic's Mario like always bud!


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

Great pick-up. One of these days I'm going to get my hands on some!!!


----------



## mountchuck (May 30, 2008)

Can't wait to get my hands on one (or 8) of these.


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

Nice packaging...gotta try one of those babies.


----------



## samsgrl28 (Jul 11, 2007)

Damn you are one lucky person, those Tats are so elusive it seems like I'll never find one around here. Enjoy smoking!


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

I am jealous of the jars however when UPS gets here today it will put me over 60 tat blacks...now i just gotta get the darn jar cuz they are cool looking...but i figured the cigars were more important for now!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Nice pickup.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

your killin me mario!!!!!


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

I wish my B&M would hurry up and get those. All this teasing is hurting.


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Good to see ya again, Mario! Glad to see you haven't slowed down any! Another nice set of twins.


----------



## aracos-cl (Mar 2, 2008)

Damn Mario... 
Just the volume of stogies you purchase still amazes me...


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Thanks alot all! I appreciate the kind words! Good to hear from all of you...


----------

